# Drop checker mishap



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Never in my days would I imagine losing a fish to a drop checker....yet it happened. 

Lost a full size rummynose tetra last night, no idea how it made it right into the actual "bulb" of the dc, let alone around the corner through tubing full of air that is probably smaller than the fish itself.

Is this just a weird fluke? Anyone ever has this happen or even hear about it? 

Cant even get it out....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghosts? Maybe your tank is haunted...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to see pics!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> Ghosts? Maybe your tank is haunted...
> 
> "I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


I was kinda of kidding with a buddy that I have aquarium gnomes that strike in the middle of the night lol



Reckon said:


> I want to see pics!


I could so everyone would believe it, but I've never been one to take pics of dead fish.....


----------

